# Your thoughts: Viana do Castelo vs. Braga



## ahaserendipity

My husband and I are planning to move to Portugal in the Spring, 2019. In September, we are planning another visit with the goal of deciding between Viana do Castelo or Braga as our initially landing place. 

What are your thoughts on moving to Braga vs. Viana do Castelo for first time expats (first time to Portugal)?

Any realtor recommendations in either Braga or VdC? We will be looking to rent initially.

Suggestions for neighborhoods or specific places to live around either Braga or VdC?

We will be in the area (N. Portugal) from September 7 to September 14 --- we would love to meet up with anyone who lives in the general area (VdC, Braga) to chat!

Thank you!


----------



## hereiam35

We have just moved to Braga as first time expats (early retirement) and love it so far, but we know nothing about Viana do Castelo. Reasons we like Braga:

1. Large but not too large, small, but not too small
2. Touristy area, so English largely prevelant
3. Weather (not as hot as further south)
4. Ease of transportation both internally and externally (we have no car)
5. College town which means night-life and more events
6. Lots more, but they are more specific to our wants and needs

As to a realtor in Braga, we can HIGHLY recommend Qualisa Imobiliaria Agency and specifically Michelle (speaks English) and Pedro. We used them over a period of a year and they were great in answering all fears and questions about real estate (we ended up renting for a year with an optional second year at the same price), and were fairly prompt in answering emails. As to areas in Braga, that would depend on your needs and wants. We live on the edge of Real and love it, but we have our reasons and they might differ with yours.

Feel free to contact us via PM or through this topic and would happily meet with you sometime in September if you would like.


----------



## ahaserendipity

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much! This is incredibly helpful. We are still putting the final touches on our trip in September, so once those are confirmed I will reach out to set up a time to chat!
Thanks again!


----------

